
The War on Admissions Testing - randomname2
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-war-on-admissions-testing-1530481487
======
poster123
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17440931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17440931)
.

